# Misters



## pieater (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi,

I'm looking at setting up a misting system.

Most of those available seem to require a resevoir tank housed outside the viv.

Are there any available that can utilise a resevoir within the viv - say, below a false bottom?

Thanks,

Martin


----------



## htd100 (Feb 26, 2006)

Lucky reptile mister can create a closed circut. Personaly I thinks its better for the water to come out and back in for hygene reasons,also say you have a problem and need to fix it without trashing the viv. If you have the space for a false bottom then you could put the pump there as long as you can access it easly.


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

hey I Didn't need to know but good bit of advice!


----------



## htd100 (Feb 26, 2006)

????

You asked if there was a misting system that could utilise a resevoir within the viv and I said there was. I thought thats what you wanted to know.: victory:


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Have a look at the Pollywog Misting Systems, they use self priming diaphragm pumps so you can run the inlet pipe down into the bottom of your viv and it will pump it out of the viv through the pre-filter and then back in through the misting nozzles.
They are profesional quality systems made from food grade materials to ensure they are safe to be used with delicate Reptiles & Amphibians.
At approximately 50 microns the misting heads used in the Pollywog systems produce the finest mist of any terrarium misting system currently available.
They are also one of the quietest systems available and are fully adaptable and extendable to suit your needs.


----------



## pieater (Jun 1, 2008)

htd100 said:


> ????
> 
> You asked if there was a misting system that could utilise a resevoir within the viv and I said there was. I thought thats what you wanted to know.: victory:


That wasn't me replying!
Thanks for the info.


----------



## pieater (Jun 1, 2008)

pollywog said:


> Have a look at the Pollywog Misting Systems, they use self priming diaphragm pumps so you can run the inlet pipe down into the bottom of your viv and it will pump it out of the viv through the pre-filter and then back in through the misting nozzles.
> They are profesional quality systems made from food grade materials to ensure they are safe to be used with delicate Reptiles & Amphibians.
> At approximately 50 microns the misting heads used in the Pollywog systems produce the finest mist of any terrarium misting system currently available.
> They are also one of the quietest systems available and are fully adaptable and extendable to suit your needs.


Thanks Andrew.

Have you got any photos of it in operation? Does the pump sit in, or outside the viv? Do I have to drill holes in the glass?


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

The pump sits outside the viv but as it's a self priming pump it will draw the water out of the viv with ease.
You will need to make a hole to install the nozzles as they fit with bulkhead fittings the best way of doing this depends on what your viv is made of, if it's wood or has a mesh lid like the Exo-terra it's easy to drill a hole to install it, if it's got a glass top to the viv you have a couple of options 1) You can drill the glass, you can buy glass/tile drills cheap on e-bay 2) You can cut out the glass panel and replace it with a piece of drilled Perspex 3) You could make a hole in the ventilation.
The bulkhead fittings hold the nozzle securely in place so much better than the suction caps that the Lucky Reptile system. Also the bulkheads used on the Pollywog Misting Systems are deep enough to allow them to be mounted through a wooden viv unlike some other similar systems.

Here's a pic of the bulkhead fitting:









This is the standard nozzle assembly, as you can see it's fully directional:









This is one of our twin nozzles designed for bigger vivs so you can install 2 nozzles with only needing to drill one hole:


----------



## pieater (Jun 1, 2008)

That's lovely. And I'm buying one. Do you take CC / DC?


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Yes we do, I'll PM you.


----------



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

Are these ok with wooden viv's that have been coated 3 times internally in yacht varnish ?


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Yes. The misting systems have a very low flow rate and produce a very fine mist so are actually IMO better for use in a wooden viv than a hand misting bottle is.


----------



## wayne g (Mar 4, 2008)

i have this very misting system from andrew and highly reccomend using him!
:2thumb:


----------

